# Short Scale Maple Necks



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm rebuilding a '66 Fender Mustang and I was hoping to put a maple neck on it, but can't find them anywhere except Warmoth. As a matter of fact, there only seem to be three companies that make shirt scale necks at all! Of course, they're all in the US, which makes my neck cost about $80 more. The biggest problem with ordering from Warmoth is that I can only choose from their fancy neck building website and it won't allow for options like a vintage Fender radius or inlays.

My question to you all is this: "Do any of you know of a small-ish luthier in Canada that I can contact to have a custom neck built for me?"

We have so much wood around that it just can't be possible that it's all being sent South just so we can buy it back at a premium.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

having it MADE by a luthier will run you about 2 to 3 times what you'll pay in the US basicaly. Check with musikraft, they might be able to help you out.


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

What's wrong with saying built? I happen to think it makes the guitar sound tougher.
Why should it cost so much more? Granted, it's a one-off and therefore will have a premium attached to it, but Warmoth is asking for US$350 for a neck that doesn't even come with the options that I want. I really can't see a luthier charging me $1000+ for a neck.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

warmoth is charging 350$ for a mustang neck?!...that's just crazy. you'll never find a luthier that will make a custom neck for under 600$..never seen one do a job under that. but you might be lucky.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Warmoth has a finished Mustang neck up right now for $265.00 USD, it was mounted on a project guitar for a couple of days. Looks new, full warranty. If I were you, I would jump on it. I agree with Al about costs. The other alternative would be to learn to make the necks yourself. That would be interesting to me.


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd like to learn but the only tools I have right now are a dremel, a skill saw and screwdrivers. I don't even have a planer!
When I can afford to invest, I most certainly will... until then, I'll have to rely on others to fabricate these types of things for me.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Elbandito

I can make you a neck with the options you want for $250.00

Jean GODBOUT (Sherbrooke)
http://jeangodbout.com/rosewood/telecaster.htm


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i've seen Jean's builds Guys..TOP work. I would'nt hesitate a second.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have bookmarked Jean's page, what beautiful work!


----------

